# G&j Rambler



## barracuda (Apr 15, 2016)

In Pennsylvania. I'm not gonna buy this, so I'll ruin it for everybody else...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262386040867




 



 

Yeah, it's got some wrong parts, but don't we all?


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 16, 2016)

Arg I'm watching that one. Is it actually that old. I've always wanted one over a hundred.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 16, 2016)

24" frame. On my watch list since I missed the last G&J framset


----------

